# If life gives you lemons...



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Goes like this...

_1. If life gives you lemons...

2. Eat it. If life gives you a book..

3. Read it. If life gives you curtains.

4. Burn it. If life gives you..._

I'll start.


If life gives you lemons...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 13, 2009)

Make lemon meringue pie and throw it at people! ^.^

If life gives apples...

(By the way, how d'you get your signature to change every time?)


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 13, 2009)

then you SHUT UP AND EAT YOUR APPLES!

If life gives you a knife to the crotch...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 13, 2009)

Then you dodge and get the heck out of there. o_o;;;

If life gives you cheesy sitcoms...


----------



## SethGrey (Jun 13, 2009)

The world ends

If life gives you a bad hair day....


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

... use shampoo

If life gives you a Satoshi Tajiri...



Skroy Horitz said:


> (By the way, how d'you get your signature to change every time?)


Wish I knew :/


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 13, 2009)

Dr Frank said:


> Wish I knew :/


(Simple, you know those ) between what you want separate. :3)

..You create a multi million dollar franchise.

When life gives you pie..


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

...throw a party!

If life gives you a Monster Truck...


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

then you sell it on eBay!
If life gives you a puppy...


----------



## Taliax (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't take it to China. 
If life gives you death...


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

you punch it in the face
If life gives you a sunset...


----------



## Taliax (Jun 15, 2009)

Look at it until you go blind
If life gives you the lie of cake...


----------



## turbler (Jun 15, 2009)

then you bake a REAL cake.
If life gives you a can of tea...


----------



## Taliax (Jun 15, 2009)

Pour it down the sink. I don't like tea.
If life gives you nothing...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 15, 2009)

Shout angrily up to the sky (not to God)!

If life gives you immortality...


----------



## Taliax (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonder why.
If life gives you an angry mongoose...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 15, 2009)

Get Lazlo.

If life gives you jelly beans...


----------



## Taliax (Jun 15, 2009)

Feed them to a rabid squirrel.
If life gives you a rabid squirrel...


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Make sure you're up-to-date on your rabies shots xD

If life gives you a Jigglypuff...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

Never let it near a permanent marker.

If life gives you a trophy...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 16, 2009)

Give a crappy speech.

If life gives you cancer...


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 16, 2009)

You punch it in the face.

If life gives you a punch in the face...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

Sue life for compensation.

If life gives you a lawyer...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 16, 2009)

GO SUE RICH PEOPLE FOR THEIR MONEYS. O_O

If life gives you TNT...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 16, 2009)

Blow up the world.

If life gives you Pokemon...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 16, 2009)

Scream in join and go on a Pokémon adventure!

If life gives you love...


----------



## Barubu (Jun 16, 2009)

Hate it. 

If life gives you a doggy bone...


----------



## Treechu (Jun 16, 2009)

Use it as a pleasure device.

Speaking of which, if life gives you a pleasuring device...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 16, 2009)

Um...
I Pass. |D

if life gives you Nuttela...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 16, 2009)

FIND ME NAAAO

If life gives you Hugh Laurie...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 17, 2009)

Sell him on eBay.

If life gives you dramatic hamsters ...


----------



## Spatz (Jun 17, 2009)

Join in!

If life gives you an annoying moron...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 17, 2009)

Annoy him/her back!

If life gives you Pencil Face...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 17, 2009)

Get an eraser.
If life gives you a wishing star...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

I would wish for something.
If life gives you GPX+...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Hatch eggs incessantly.
If life gives you a bagel...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Give it to my brother.
If life gives you sprites...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Open a gellery.
If life gives you a life...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Then use it.
If life gives you nothing but death...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Go on a suicide bombing trip.
If life gives you Ric Flair...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Google who he is...
If life gives you vision and google...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Play useless games all day.
If life gives you half a chance...


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Divide it by zero.

If life gives mutates you and teleports you to a foreign country and have no way to get back home and people are scared of you and you can't talk..


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Then buy a taco cart and sell tacos.

If life gives you a calculator...


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

Type in 0.1134 and turn it upside down.
If life gives you a broken arm...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

...oh damn.

If life gives you an internet free world...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

make the internet.
If life gives you an awesomesauce dog...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

Sell it for an awesomesauce cat.

If life gives you only three toes...


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

fall over from lack of balance.

If life gives you a kick in the teeth...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

Punch life in the mouth and kick them in the groin.

If life gives you violence...


----------



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Make violent pie!

If life gives you lemons and you make applesauce..


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 22, 2009)

Than you are a magical person who must teach your magical skills to those of us who are worthy.

If life gives you infinent lives..


----------



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Donate them as stock to SSBB.

If life gives you three more eyes...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 22, 2009)

OH GOD. THEY NEED GLASSAS.

If live gives you more than you can handle..


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

Then give up on life.

If life gives you anti-depressants...


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 22, 2009)

Sell it on the streets.

If life gives you hand lotion...


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 22, 2009)

Use it and have super smooth hands.

If life gives you a puppy...


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

Train it into a vicious creature that eats small rodents.

If life gives you a dead rat in a mouse trap...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 23, 2009)

Throw it at some guy you hate.

If life gives you a plastic pie...


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 23, 2009)

Give it to a hungry spy.

If life gives you sarcasm...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 23, 2009)

Make a sarcastic comment.
If life gives you global warming....


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Deal with it.

If LIFE gives you THE TRIFORCE...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Eat it.
If life gives you Japan...


----------

